# Opinion on Nylabone



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been giving my 15 week old puppy Nylabone puppy chews, which he absolutely loves. In the beginning the bone would last for about a week. Now its pretty much down to 1/2 in a couple of days, then in the trash because I don't want him to choke on it.

My friend's cousin, who is very knowledgeable about dogs, is saying that Nylabones are not good for dogs because it is unnatural; essentially plastic infused with flavor. Ive given my puppy beef tendons as another option, but he devours it within an hour. I've read that raw hide is bad young dogs. What are some other options to help him during his teething stage that is better than a Nylabone?


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bully Sticks will be the overwhelming favorite on here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would give a fresh raw knucklebone under supervision. Put it in the fridge when the pup looses interest. Toss it after a couple of days, don't give it if it is dried out. I have the nylabone galileo's and they are fine for my dogs, they don't ingest it and it lasts(may break tile flooring if the dog drops it
I also have a long nylabone(looks like an arm or something) that is as old as Karlo, still going strong, they can't chew off pieces of it, just shred the ends. All three take turns with it. My dog Stomper got a blockage from rawhides when he was 11 and bloated. I will never give my dogs rawhide because of that. And many are made in China...beware!
As far as teething, soft fleece balls are nice, or wet-frozen washcloths to soothe the gums. I remember when Karlo and Onyx teethed, they needed soft fabric type toys to chew when they fell asleep, otherwise they wimpered. I never left anything in the crates for them to ingest, however.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have three nylabones, the super chewer kind. Some are a year older than Nikon, lol. My dogs all chew them. The ends are kind of nappy but I've never seen pieces come off. It's actually the only toy or chew I'm comfortable leaving with my dogs unattended. Everything else, they can destroy and swallow or choke on (including Kongs). For puppies I used a lot of braided bully sticks but only when supervised since they are actually eating it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of nylabones are you giving? Are these the edible or non edible? 

I can't see a puppy going through one of the non edibles in a couple days. These things last forever. Lucy, who will go through a 12'' extra thick bully stick within a half hour, has been chewing on her latest nylabone for months now.

Can you send a link to the exact ones your giving your pup?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The galileo is thick and they can't really bite off chunks, I think I have the wolf ones:
nylabone galileo - Google Product Search








and this one is the durachew that lasts forever, too:







Bigger is better, even for a baby puppy!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

+1 for the durachew. Those are the ones i give lucy and they last forever. She'll just chew and chew and it lasts forever. I don't know what your friends talking about saying that nylabones are no good. In my opinion, theyre great and they last forever and very good for their teeth.

With regards to your original question about chews good for teething - have you tried the chilly bone? You can just keep using it over and over.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> With regards to your original question about chews good for teething - have you tried the chilly bone? You can just keep using it over and over.


Unless your puppy is Halo....


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> What kind of nylabones are you giving? Are these the edible or non edible?
> 
> I can't see a puppy going through one of the non edibles in a couple days. These things last forever. Lucy, who will go through a 12'' extra thick bully stick within a half hour, has been chewing on her latest nylabone for months now.
> 
> Can you send a link to the exact ones your giving your pup?


This is what I'm giving him:

PuppyBone | Product Finder | By Product Type | Nylabone

He loves it but it doesn't last very long. He doesn't have his adult teeth yet (at least from what I can tell) so I don't want to give him the Dura Chew that was included in my Nylabone "puppy starter-kit".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I gave my dogs durable nylabones from the time they were puppies. It shouldn't affect his teething at all, you might want to go ahead and switch to the Dura Chew now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I gave my dogs durable nylabones from the time they were puppies. It shouldn't affect his teething at all, you might want to go ahead and switch to the Dura Chew now.


Yeah, i agree. There's nothing wrong with giving a puppy a durachew.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i gave my pup fresh femur bones and knuckles.
some people say femur bones are no good for a
pup or dog. my pups/dogs have never had a problem with femur bones.

lots of people say a femur bone is to hard and
it will hurt a dogs teeth.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! No more puppy bone for him, he pretty much devoured the last one down to half in one gnawing and its showing in his poop today. He's a tad constipated because of the bits of undigested Nylabone. I'm going to give durachew a try.


----------

